# Perhaps someone here could help out



## Unstrained (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi there,

My name is Jasper I'm new here and I have no clue at all if I'm at the right place but I'm looking for a person that is interested and would enjoy making a drawing for me. I've seen some drawings of people's faces lately and I thought they were awesome, and I also thought it was pretty cool to have one of myself, sadly I have no contacts that are able to create such drawings. Thats why I wanted to ask if anyone here knows anyone that would like to make such a thing for me. I am willing to pay like a little tip, not 1 dollar, but not too much either, I would much rather have someone enjoy making it. 

Here is an example of what I mean;
Here's this guys face








Drawing:









Hope that anyone of you people can help me out on this 

Oh and if I'm in the wrong place here, I apoligize

-Jasper


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Jasper.. Can you put a picture of yourself up here? I might be able to help you


----------



## Unstrained (Sep 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Jasper.. Can you put a picture of yourself up here? I might be able to help you


Hi there, thanks for the reply. 
Here's a picture of myself that I took just now. (I've got a higher quality one)
If you're indeed able to help me out that'd be great.









- Jasper


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sure I think I can help you.. Send me the high quality picture in my private messages.. It might take me a few days as we have a couple of things going on today and tomorrow. Probably by Sun or Monday I should be able to finish it.. 

Do you want color or B&W.. I'll do B&W for $10 and Color for $15 (Not my typical cost.. but I'm feeling generous  )


----------



## Unstrained (Sep 13, 2015)

I've sent you a personal message, thanks


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Got it and responded.. although you probably won't get this till tomorrow..


----------

